# Interesting article that spoke about uberpeople rating passengers



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

*Rated or Hated? The secret to getting a good score from your Uber driver*

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2844...tting-a-good-score-from-your-uber-driver.html


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

she gets one star for not taking both sides of story into consideration...


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

"Several drivers said they always dock a star for not tipping-which seems unfair, given that the tip is supposed to be included in the price of an Uber ride..."

Ughhh...


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

Everyone here should post a comment on the PC Magazine article calling out the bullsh*t about the pipping being included!


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

I left a comment on that article, but I double anyone is actually reading it (other than us).


----------



## suberj (Dec 30, 2014)

I read both comments. Well said. I wrote one too. If we all comment on such blogs, it may make a difference...


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

In my personal opinion i really dont know what kind of criteria apply to rate some one that i just goint to move in few minutes from point a to point b i really dont care if he is rough, drunk, black, gay, white spanic ect
Is really insane and ridiculous that we as drivers be under the stress and the pressure of a cheap frugal, arrogant, disgusted, classless, shameless scum with this little stars eating
Besides tha cheapper we charge we got to be under this stupid stress
It is for this that people believe that we are abounch of mental ******ers driving for fun or for the pleasure of meet them
This is one more of the deseptive and manipulative methods travis and his crew are experimenting with us
Why do i got to be worry or concerned how this scum going to rate if he/she is paying me a musery comparing with the stinky taxi cabs?
Why do i got to be exposed to the criteria os this scum if they are already saving a lot of money with me and my leased car?
Im not in this business to evaluate nobody im here to make money and make a living; i believe travis and his crew use the stars rating system like a strategy to get rid off of anybody any time they want and for any reason they consider to deactivite us
If you as a driver of this apps not behave according to their best interest you are desactivited right away ussing the rate system to justify your deactivation


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Wait, pako posting a coherent, non sarcastic post? The world has gone mad....


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

My .02 added


----------



## Heywood Jablome (Nov 4, 2014)

The rating system is BS on BOTH sides.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

My rider rating method is now 1,3,5. 5 only for tippers.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Why would a pax care what his rating is? He/she will never get deactivated, only drivers do for ratings, as far as I know. 

Like the saying goes, the customer is always right, and the Independent Dummy is always replaceable.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

maybe a couple hundred members here tweeting this might help:

@zachminers When are you going to correct the serious error you made in your PCWorld article of Nov 6 2014 about Uber tipping? #ubertips


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> Why would a pax care what his rating is? He/she will never get deactivated, only drivers do for ratings, as far as I know.


He will care when he's in the middle of nowhere, and I get a 17-minute ping, and his rating is 1.7, and guess what? He'll still be sitting in the middle of nowhere. I'll go out of my way to pick up a 5*, I'll be damned if I'll go more than 5-8 minutes for anyone under 3*.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> He will care when he's in the middle of nowhere, and I get a 17-minute ping, and his rating is 1.7, and guess what? He'll still be sitting in the middle of nowhere. I'll go out of my way to pick up a 5*, I'll be damned if I'll go more than 5-8 minutes for anyone under 3*.


I guess if that happened and there wasn't another driver in the area (doubt that will ever happen with all the drivers on the road these days) AND if he kept requesting and you kept refusing (eventually your acceptance rate will drop, or you can go offline and make 0 money) THEN he would be forced to call a cab and pay the extra money. This one time.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberRey said:


> My .02 added


my3cents added


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> I guess if that happened and there wasn't another driver in the area (doubt that will ever happen with all the drivers on the road these days) AND if he kept requesting and you kept refusing (eventually your acceptance rate will drop, or you can go offline and make 0 money) THEN he would be forced to call a cab and pay the extra money. This one time.


trust me they should care and some do ask me what thier rating is. because on a rainy night they could be waiting 15-20 for a newbie uber driver to finally accept them.


----------

